# Anders Westberg- Young composer



## AndersWestberg (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi everyone. If you want please check out my music at myspace.com/anderswestberg. I gratuadet from music conservatory last year and after spending the fall in a monestary in France and the spring working i will start to study composition again this fall. If you like it please comment and tell me what you think


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Anders

Welcome to the forum.

I will check your music out.

Margaret


----------



## AndersWestberg (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks margaret, please tell me what you think!


----------



## kiwipolish (May 2, 2008)

If Steve Reich and Björk are your friends, you are on the right track. Good luck with the future!


----------

